# How many hours on games do y'all have?



## The VCR King

As of now I have 187 hours in TF2, around 42 hours in Fo4, and like 7 in Darksiders


----------



## Intel_man

I have 816 hours in Football Manager 2013 in the span of around 5 months of playing.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I have 816 hours in Football Manager 2013 in the span of around 5 months of playing.


You're one of those... 

I've got nearly 400 in GTA V, 320ish in TF2, and several others north of 100. Not to mention Runescape and WOW, which are in the thousands probably. Especially Runescape....


----------



## beers

I'd add them up but it would make me depressed about my life.

At least steam doesn't have a counter for the period before steam.  I probably have a few thousand hours on counterstrike 1.0 -> 1.6 alone.


----------



## Intel_man

I honestly don't even want to know how many hours I've put into rFactor.


----------



## voyagerfan99

My longest playtime is Arkham City, which I have about 58 hours. Second is Oblivion with 43 hours.

Here's my full list: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992027414/games/?tab=all


----------



## spirit

I think I'll find out on A Level results day if not playing games during my study leave was a good idea or not... or whether I should have actually said 'screw it, play games all day long! Who cares about school?' 

I don't often play games to be honest but I've racked up over 100 hours on Just Cause 2 (most of that was between September 2012 and about March 2013), over 50 hours on Burnout 3 and only 10 hours on Just Cause 3 but I have only played it a few times since I got it for Christmas. School eats up my time!


----------



## Cromewell

I've got like 350 logged in Kerbal Space Program. But if you add the time before it was on steam I bet it's closer to 500.


----------



## Darren

If I could see concrete numbers of how much time I played Runescape between 3rd grade and early high school I'd probably launch myself in front of a train.

I was so obsessed for a while that I would get up an hour before school and play and then play for about 6 hours when I got home. I probably averaged 2+ hours a day for a year or two period and played it regularly for about 4 years before I started flaking in and out. I didn't really stop playing it until high school and even now check on the game from time to time to see how it's progressed. Played a decent amount of WoW too, probably pushing 500+ hours over a couple accounts but my RS time is simply disgusting.

This is my Steam time.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198035886874/games/?tab=all

Edit: Just thought about Minecraft too. There's another 500+ hours I bet.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Origin Saint

Too many, arguably.

221 in Skyrim (Another 250+ on Xbox 360)
174 in Civ V (didn't have internet for a while after I bought it, so likely closer to 220+)
172 in Rocket League
129 in Fallout 4
57 in Town of Salem
50 in Dota 2
48 in L.A. Noire
46 in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
45 in Saints Row: The Third
44 in Dying Light (Haven't got around to playing The Following DLC)
43 in Mad Max
40 in Borderlands
37 in Batman: Arkham Knight
35 in BioShock: Infinite (working on getting back to my 1999 Mode playthrough)
31 in Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition
28 in Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor

Those are all of the Steam games I have that are 28+, but I have over 500 steam games, so theres plenty I haven't touched yet as well.

This isn't to mention the playtime from RuneScape, WoW and Minecraft:

RuneScape is likely at around 3000+ hours in my lifetime.
WoW is likely around 250+
Minecraft is likely around 750+


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


>


Damn


----------



## just a noob

git gud


----------



## Intel_man

I don't know if you really want to brag about having a lot of hours in a game. Just sayin.


----------



## Darren

I can't play TF2 anymore. It just feels wrong and balanced weird now. Can't put my finger on it but it just bugs me to play it these days.



Origin Saint said:


> This isn't to mention the playtime from RuneScape, WoW and Minecraft:
> 
> RuneScape is likely at around 3000+ hours in my lifetime.
> WoW is likely around 250+
> Minecraft is likely around 750+



Are you me?


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Are you me?


The whole age similarity, this and love for computers makes it more and more likely every day that I am slowly becoming some kind of Darren clone


----------



## Laquer Head

Origin Saint said:


> The whole age similarity, this and love for computers makes it more and more likely every day that I am slowly becoming some kind of Darren clone



oh god, just what we need, 2.....


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> oh god, just what we need, 2.....



Hey now. I'm not THAATT bad.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Hey now. I'm not THAATT bad.



.....


----------



## Geoff

Just bought Overwatch, we'll see if it's as good as you guys say it is


----------



## tylerjrb

Geoff said:


> Just bought Overwatch, we'll see if it's as good as you guys say it is



I'm looking at buying that at the minute. Let me know how good it is


----------



## Geoff

tylerjrb said:


> I'm looking at buying that at the minute. Let me know how good it is


Will do, it will be here Thursday!  It was actually $0.11 cheaper to buy the retail DVD copy than an electronic code.  Weird.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> It was actually $0.11 cheaper


In the *least* judgmental way possible, this got me laughing a bit


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Will do, it will be here Thursday!  It was actually $0.11 cheaper to buy the retail DVD copy than an electronic code.  Weird.


You're willing to wait 2 days to save 11 cents? You are a more patient man than I.

Add me if ya want. 

Denther#1595 on Bnet.


----------



## Intel_man

think of all the 5 cent candies he can buy now!

The answer is 2.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> think of all the 5 cent candies he can buy now!
> 
> The answer is 2.


2.2

Do you even math brah.


----------



## Intel_man

But you can't buy candies in 0.2 quantity!

Math word problems Darren!


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> You're willing to wait 2 days to save 11 cents? You are a more patient man than I.
> 
> Add me if ya want.
> 
> Denther#1595 on Bnet.


I don't know what Bnet is, so I'll have to wait until I get the game to figure out how to do that lol.  I actually bought a new radar detector, dash cam, and some hiking gear so I figured I'd just throw that in as well.  The reviews for the digital code were actually mixed, with many saying the code was invalid so I didn't want to risk it.  Plus, I only have 15mbps internet right now so it would take forever to download.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> I don't know what Bnet is


Battle.net  It's Blizzards own gaming ecosystem.  Gotta make an account to play their games.



Geoff said:


> Plus, I only have 15mbps internet right now so it would take forever to download.


  That's what I had my entire life until last year when I went to 30mbps.


----------



## Geoff

Origin Saint said:


> Battle.net  It's Blizzards own gaming ecosystem.  Gotta make an account to play their games.
> 
> 
> That's what I had my entire life until last year when I went to 30mbps.


Ah, yeah I've heard of that just not called Bnet.  Wish it was on Steam, I love that platform.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> Wish it was on Steam, I love that platform.


I have such a love/hate relationship with Steam, but that's a discussion for elsewhere at another time


----------



## Geoff

Origin Saint said:


> I have such a love/hate relationship with Steam, but that's a discussion for elsewhere at another time


It's more that all my PC gaming friends are through Steam, so I'd be starting over as a lonely peasant on Battle.net


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> so I'd be starting over as a lonely peasant on Battle.net


You could friend me!  I hardly play anything on it these days, but I have a WoW and Hearthstone.  Looking at getting Overwatch sometime, just not sure yet.

I'm sure @beers would love to have someone else to humour his crippling addiction as well


----------



## Punk

Here are mine:

*STEAM*

CS:S : 243 hours
Rust : 90 hours
BF Bad company 2 : 75 hours
AoE III : 61 hours
Far Cry 3 : 45 hours
AoE II HD: 25 hours
GTA IV : 18.4 hours
JC2 : 16.3 hours
The Forest : 15.1 hours
*ORIGIN*

BF3 : 42 hours
BF4: 57 hours
FIFA 13: 76 hours
FIFA 14: 108 hours
FIFA 16: 53 hours


----------



## tylerjrb

Here's mine:
Rust: 80 hours
Cod 4: 76 hours
skyrim: 51 hours (way more on 360)
Gary's mod: 42 hours
Asseto corsa: 31 hours
War thunder: 28 hours

Origin
BF4 (multiplayer): 390 hours


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> It's more that all my PC gaming friends are through Steam, so I'd be starting over as a lonely peasant on Battle.net


It's pretty easy to add as a 'non-steam game' and will still do the overlay for you in game


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Ah, yeah I've heard of that just not called Bnet.  Wish it was on Steam, I love that platform.


I just added it to my Steam launcher as @beers suggested. You've probably seen it pop up as me playing Overwatch. All it's doing is launching the Battle.net launcher, click play on Overwatch, and the Bnet launcher closes and the Steam overlay still works ingame. 

@Origin Saint you can add me.  Especially if ya get Overwatch (do eit)


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> It's pretty easy to add as a 'non-steam game' and will still do the overlay for you in game


I do it all the time, I added Photoshop and rename it to say I'm playing Half-Life 3


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Geoff said:


> Will do, it will be here Thursday!  It was actually $0.11 cheaper to buy the retail DVD copy than an electronic code.  Weird.


Add me, CactalAgony#1863

I sunk too many hours into World of Tanks at one point, I think I stopped playing at 1600 hours.

Right now on Steam I have 384 hours in TF2, 374 hours in Planetside 2, 363 hours in Dota 2, and 115 hours in Elite Dangerous. Quickly racking up hours in Overwatch though.


----------



## The VCR King

I played TF2 all night before I left to go to Myrtle Beach and I'm up to 200 hours now. Hoping to make it to 300 before my PC finally dies.


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> I played TF2 all night before I left to go to Myrtle Beach and I'm up to 200 hours now. Hoping to make it to 300 before my PC finally dies.


What game modes in TF2 do you play?  I pretty much play Dustbowl or MVM.


----------



## Intel_man

Dustbowl is awesome. So is Goldrush... but no one plays mach4 anymore. What a shame.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Dustbowl is awesome. So is Goldrush... but no one plays mach4 anymore. What a shame.


What's your Steam name?


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> What game modes in TF2 do you play? I pretty much play Dustbowl or MVM.





Geoff said:


> What's your Steam name?


Here we can see Geoff's CoFo version of "sliding into DMs"  huehuehue


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> What's your Steam name?


http://steamcommunity.com/id/41393/

I haven't played TF2 in awhile tho...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/41393/
> 
> I haven't played TF2 in awhile tho...



Great, now I want Chinese food..


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Great, now I want Chinese food..


LOL!

my profile name is usually named after the southpark character Kenny McCormick, Kenny_m for short, but I forgot when I changed it to that.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> LOL!
> 
> my profile name is usually named after the southpark character Kenny McCormick, Kenny_m for short, but I forgot when I changed it to that.



Thats it...time to head over to the city wok


----------



## The VCR King

Geoff said:


> What game modes in TF2 do you play?  I pretty much play Dustbowl or MVM.


I mainly play Capture the Flag and MVM. I almost always play custom maps on servers owned by ACG (AntiCheatGamers.com) and they have real fun custom maps and Mario kart maps and stuff.


----------



## just a noob

I personally play the hat simulator mode most of the time


----------



## Calin

I used to be a huge fan of the Trackmania series. I had at least 1000h in United Forever. In modern games, I got around 400h into GTA V SP, 510h into BF4 MP, 100h into Hardline, 120h into Battlefront. Yeah, I love Battlefield games (Battlefront is pretty much Battlefield in the SW universe)


----------



## C4C

Between my two accounts (short and embarrassing story) I have over 550 hours in CS:GO, 300h in GTA V, 250h in Rust, 140h in GTA IV/EFLC, 130h in Skyrim 
and last but not least 130h in Euro Truck Simulator 2... The game that lead me to being VAC banned for CS:GO (LOL).


----------



## Laquer Head

Since I got my GTX 1080 I've logged over 100 hours on Witcher 3... I'm slightly ashamed



*just slightly*


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Since I got my GTX 1080 I've logged over 100 hours on Witcher 3... I'm slightly ashamed
> 
> 
> 
> *just slightly*



I STILL need to try that game out. I have it and have played maybe 2-3 hours. Gotten out of the very first area and then stopped. My 390 pushes it along maxed out at 1440p usually around 50-60 FPS with dips to 45 at times. I bumped foliage distance down a notch to gain 5-10 FPS and Hairworks is off of course. Otherwise it's cranked. How's the 1080 handle itself?


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> How's the 1080 handle itself?


I remember him saying it was running Witcher 3 at 4k at around 55 fps.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I remember him saying it was running Witcher 3 at 4k at around 55 fps.


Sheit


----------



## Origin Saint

I know my 980Ti has issues running Witcher II maxed, I have to turn things down a notch or two in 50% of the settings to get a solid 60FPS at 1080p.  Slightly disappointing, but to be expected with it's age I suppose.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, its a beast of a card, never owned anything quite like it. I opted for the cheapest variant of the MSI Gaming range, and it easily overclocks past the top tier variant for a nice chunk less $$

Witcher 3 is a terrific game, and very immersive - If you enjoy getting lost in an engaging story and playing quests that that are fun, varied, and intriquing you will dig this game. I'll go so far as to say, you almost develop a sense of compassion for the freaking characters, thats pretty crazy that a video game can suck me in this much.

Highly recommend it...and in my opinion 1440p is where it is at for this game...4K is insanity but it seems to play best, smooth, fps...all that best on 2560x1440


----------



## Hexius Universe

The VCR King said:


> As of now I have 187 hours in TF2, around 42 hours in Fo4, and like 7 in Darksiders



550+ in blockland 800+ in borderlands series and 100+ in terraria those are my big ones.


----------



## The VCR King

Update:
As of 7/15/16 I have 205 hours of TF2 down.


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> Update:
> As of 7/15/16 I have 205 hours of TF2 down.


Did you just start playing this month?


----------



## Intel_man

I just don't find TF2 fun anymore. 

The community went soouuuuuuuuttttttthhhhhhhhhh real fast when it went hat simulator... and just got worse when it went f2p.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> I just don't find TF2 fun anymore.
> 
> The community went soouuuuuuuuttttttthhhhhhhhhh real fast when it went hat simulator... and just got worse when it went f2p.


Sounds like you haven't played it for a while.  You should give it a go, it's still lots of fun.  You just need to find the right servers to play on with a good community that keep coming back.


----------



## Intel_man

I played it last week... no one really plays the classic maps. Those that do... just flat out suck and doesn't communicate.

ctf_mach4 was great. There's ZERO servers with that map now.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I like the MBM servers the most on TF2. There's an MBM crit server I spent way too many hours on, can't remember the name now.


----------



## Geoff

lucasbytegenius said:


> I like the MBM servers the most on TF2. There's an MBM crit server I spent way too many hours on, can't remember the name now.


Do you also scream obnoxiously on those servers too?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Geoff said:


> Do you also *loudly improve team morale* on those servers too?


That's actually where it started


----------



## Geoff

lucasbytegenius said:


> That's actually where it started


At least many TF2 servers have a !votemute feauture


----------



## Intel_man

You can just always mute him on your end. No need to votemute. lol


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> You can just always mute him on your end. No need to votemute. lol


But no one wants to hear that screaming.  You can't even make out what he says.


----------

